# Bamma 5 Weigh ins - Daley and Ricco miss weight



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

> Venue issues hampered an otherwise smooth running BAMMA weigh-in process when the fighter hotel managed to switch off the sauna, forcing a mass exodus of depleted fighters to a new venue to continue with their cuts.
> 
> There were several casualties in the process with Paul Daley failing to make weight within the extended time scale and coming in at a final weight of 170.4 pounds. His opponent, Yuya Shirai, had no such issues, coming in 0.4 pounds under the championship limit.
> 
> ...


http://mmaweekly.com/bamma-5-weigh-in-results-and-pics-paul-daley-and-ricco-rodriguez-miss-weight


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Even if Daley wins this, I don't think he should get a shot at Diaz. Not making weight is equal to losing in my opinion.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Even if Daley wins this, I don't think he should get a shot at Diaz. Not making weight is equal to losing in my opinion.


Less then half a pound.... Seriously....


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

To be fair to him if it was the UFC he would have been fine. Why some have a 171 and some a 170 limit i do not know!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> To be fair to him if it was the UFC he would have been fine. Why some have a 171 and some a 170 limit i do not know!


No, he wouldn't. Championship fights don't have that 1 lb tolerance thing. If you want to fight for a championship you have to make the weight limit, no matter where you fight.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

What I don't get, your one and only job that day is to make weight. Either don't cut so much and fight at your more natural weight, or do your damn job. They better give part of his purse Shirai.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Even if Daley wins this, I don't think he should get a shot at Diaz. Not making weight is equal to losing in my opinion.


You're so wrong.
What does BAMMA have to do with Strikeforce?!
SF is one thing - this organisation is another thing.

If SF gives Daley the shot at Diaz and he misses weight - Agreed! Shoot him!

And SF better make Diaz vs Daley. Their WW division is pretty lame as it is.
Daley vs Diaz is the best fight they can put together at WW atm.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Even if Daley was fighting for the title, once he wins and gets a shot at Diaz and beats him he will relinquish the BAMMA title anyway so no harm done..


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Even if Daley was fighting for the title, once he wins and gets a shot at Diaz and beats him he will relinquish the BAMMA title anyway so no harm done..


Why exactly would he relinquish it? Reem hasn't done that with the Dream title... almost all SF guys have contracts that allow them to fight elsewhere, even if they are the champ, as does Nick Diaz. I think SF will have to be very wary seeing as Diaz has missed weight 5 out of thepast 11 fights.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Less then half a pound.... Seriously....


Daley should still get his shot at Diaz because Bamma has nothing to do with StrikeForce. He doesnt even have to have this fight to get his ts against Diaz.


BUT you are also wrong. Missing weight whether by .4pounds or by 20pounds is still equally wrong. Only difference is that the opponent probably wont accept a fight with a guy that misses 20pounds. Its these guys JOBS to make wight and then go fight. Missing weight is rude to everyone. The promoters, The Opponents, The Fans and anyone else you can think of. People go on diets just for the sake of losing weight, these guys get paid for it. And this isnt the first time Daley has missed weight, it is the third time that i know of. Just because it was .4pounds doesnt mean that it should be forgotten. Daley needs to start taking weigh in seriously.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

I could be wrong but since he missed weight by under a half pound wouldn't they just round it down in the UFC?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Anybody has a stream for the Daley fight?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

170.4 is making weight, you are allowed up to 1lb over


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I never imagined I'd ever try to defend Daley or Ricco but, it seems like some "circumstances beyond their control" were at play here.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

What time are these Bamma fights?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

9pm tonight, its like 3.5 hours away


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep 9pm till 11pm, then a bit of a break before the UFC 127 prelims start, great long night of MMA action in store, and my word im gonna have drank a few beers come the end of it all


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> 170.4 is making weight, you are allowed up to 1lb over


That's my first thought.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> 170.4 is making weight, you are allowed up to 1lb over





Rauno said:


> That's my first thought.


Not for title fights.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just started live on tv here, my god, talk about a poor mans UFC..


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

was there a vbookie on this? I would'a bet on Ricco


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont think so.. I would have bet him aswell..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I would've bet on Ricco as well. And would've put a nice amount of creds on Daley.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Proffesor X is now 1-7 in his last 8 fights..

McSweeney is gonna lose this, good


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Fairly easy win for Ricco. He still didn't look too good doing it.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

McSweeney will never make it back to the UFC.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> McSweeney will never make it back to the UFC.


Ricco might make it back though. His riding an 11 win streak right now. I hope he get's a tougher fight next time though.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Paul Daley fight about to start


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Daley KO Round 1.. Game Over.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

Can anyone point me in the right direction of where I might be able to watch the Daley fight?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

IllegalLegKick said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction of where I might be able to watch the Daley fight?


Its just finished mate, only lasted about 2 minutes.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Its just finished mate, only lasted about 2 minutes.


Oh cool so Daley KO'd him, how did it happen?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dropped him twice then KOd him with a trusted Left hook.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What had to happen, happened. Why do people want to stand and bang with Paul Daley is beyond me.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

He dropped him twice with jabs


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Just thought I'd give my opinion on Bamma last night. It makes me so grateful that we're given the opportunity to watch UFC in England, because I'd never watched Bamma before and man is it leagues behind the UFC.

The crowd were quiet, the venue was small, the commentators were annoying as hell. That Pierre guy was explaining every single thing, I guess it was good for the casual fan who had never seen MMA before, but for a fan of the UFC and that's watched MMA for a while, it's painful hearing what a clinch is and what a takedown is everytime it happens.

As for the fights.. the quality was pretty poor IMO. "Professor X" was clearly winning the stand up for me and why he tried to pull guard I have no idea. He managed to pull the other guy straight down into the full mount and ended up getting tko'd. For a guy of his experience and that has fought in the UFC before it was a pretty awful mistake.

Ricco vs McSweeney again was painful to watch. Ricco's takedowns were so slow and predictable yet James could do nothing about it. 

And as for the Daley fight, it was pretty pointless. Just another one for the highlight reel lol.

So overall, for a casual fan I guess it wasn't too bad, but I doubt it won over too many people in the UK who were sceptical about MMA.

Thank god for the UFC!!


----------



## tidgypud (Feb 27, 2011)

tommydaone said:


> Just thought I'd give my opinion on Bamma last night. It makes me so grateful that we're given the opportunity to watch UFC in England, because I'd never watched Bamma before and man is it leagues behind the UFC.
> 
> The crowd were quiet, the venue was small, the commentators were annoying as hell. That Pierre guy was explaining every single thing, I guess it was good for the casual fan who had never seen MMA before, but for a fan of the UFC and that's watched MMA for a while, it's painful hearing what a clinch is and what a takedown is everytime it happens.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I'm always glad to see more MMA on TV but they've got a long way to go.

Guillet's commentary is completely assinine and actually detracts from the fights at times.

As an aside, Extreme channel have bought a load of old WEC cards and are showing them every night from 11. Get in.


----------

